
Are We GUI Yet? - gtirloni
https://areweguiyet.com/
======
rckoepke
I have this dream where I'd be able to write an application once in Rust (be
it simple game, CRUD, chat, whatever) , target WASM and have users be able to
run it (via browser) on desktop, android, or iOS and not have to write the
program 4-6 times for different OS's.

However - seeing some people diving into the WASM details makes me wonder
whether it will be the way the browser implement WebAssembly that stops us
from doing something like this, not rust's lack of a GUI framework.

So far the best I've seen/read on this topic is this session from a Rust
meetup where Azriel Hoh walked an audience through what was involved with
porting an existing Rust game to webassembly:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YQGwb4_AvA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YQGwb4_AvA)

~~~
dagmx
Iced supports the desktop and the web. No mobile support but I don’t see why
it couldn’t. [https://github.com/hecrj/iced](https://github.com/hecrj/iced)

Technically, Qt has bindings and supports them too.

So I don’t think your dream is too far off. Though the quality of that level
of cross platform might be an issue

